# Sunny Sunday with a friend,



## alleyyooper (Jan 13, 2020)

Finally after being home sick for so long I went out to hunt coyotes with a friend.


I arrived at Mikes by 7:00 AM our first set was only 6 miles more so we would be ready at day lite enough to shoot by. It is 18F by the truck read out, weather guesser on the radio said 12F wind chill.

Jump out of the truck to slip into our camo and we decided the wind chill fore cast was for some place else. The thread on my rifle sling was not even wiggling.


This wood lot belongs to a guy that Mike works with at the auto parts store. He owns a 40 and goes to spring cattle auctions and buys young calves and runs the all summer on the place selling in the fall. 

How ever he has had coyotes come thru the yard for a couple weeks regular, to the point he worries about his small pet dog going out to do business.


We hike back to a woody fence line, the walking isn’t what I thought we might have. There was soft mud under the thin layer of ice and about two inches of snow. Once we get to the fence line we work kiddy corner across all most to another fence line running East and West We set the decoys out there back off a bit and set the single caller out.


Get back in our site where Mike set the caller going with a rabbit in distress sound. We saw move meant about 6 minutes later all the way across the field and it turned out to be a single coyote but wasn’t going toward the decoys but circling to our left. It was going about 10 yards then stopping finally it turned like it might start working to the decoys.


It is in my zone so I settle the Swift on the shooting sticks glad they had a spikes in the legs to hold them solid on the ice. The coyote stoped and I squeezed off the shot. At first I thought I had missed but it laid about 115 yards out but closer to that other fence line than I figured it should be.


We had been in place 21 minutes but waited for the full 30 for any thing else to show up. Nothing did so we went and got the caller and decoys, walked up to the coyote and found a female messy coyote with light color fur. Wasn’t a normal January thick either but it has been warm. I had see Saturdays weather where the guesser showed a chart one day at average Jan. temps One day below Average and 11 above average by at least 5 degrees.


Wrapped in my plastic and headed back to the truck. As we were stripping out of our camo I told Mike I was going to give him the coyote for giving us the chicken broth and home rolled egg noddles.

I tell him that some day he will make a wife a good husband. OH I should not have said that as he clammed up tight.


We get in the truck and drive off to out next farm. We had gone about 3 miles when he finally said I thought I had one of those once for a few months. But I was really wrong, what I had was a demanding witch that nearly got me killed. I was really dumb and old fashioned stay with her despite not being happy with my life always working so she could always have a newer fancy car to drive and a home to live in.

Only had one kid who today don’t really know who I am because she grew up with dad working all the time.

Ain’t ever going to happen again. I went fishing New Years Eve 2 years in a row now, always worked before as it was over time and other guys wanted it off.

I got home and clean those fish at the house and cooked them at the house some thing I never could do before.



We arrive in bright sun shine at the next farm, Mike had settled down to normal by then. 

We have hunted here before the sheep farm of George Androf. We get ready and grab out gear and head back to our stone pile near the wood line. Set the caller and decoys out and settle in, start a lamb in distress sound going and wait about 10 minutes when a pair of coyotes show up.


Mikes zone he signs I should take the tail end on his signal. I watch the finger as the cross hairs follow the tailing coyote when the trigger sign is given. I fire and watch the coyote drop and spin once and lay still. There is a second coyote near by.


We gather the decoys and caller walk to our coyotes a pair of females one with really dark fur and the the other about average in color. Again not really thick.

We drag them back to the truck and get them loaded and out gear stowed.

We head to the next place another sheep farm. I am thinking out loud and say we may not do well much longer with the bright sun. Mike says He figured they had laid up all day Saturday with all the rain we had gotten. Probably not much else moving then either.

I told him I had seen a hawk Saturday after going out to feed the dogs.


Next from we walk back near the sloth and it is full of water. Well should have expected that as we had got 2.3 inches of rain. We turn around and go back to the truck with out making a set. 

At the truck we talk

Talk about the rest of the day and avoiding places with low areas full of water.


We do two dry farms when I tell Mike we should made a run by the Dew Drop INN for dinner and he says nope. You brought a gallon of tea and I have dinner in the cooler.

We are in northern Genese county now so I steer to a road side park near by. The small stream there is well over the banks but the parking lot is high and snow covered.

Mike and made venison egg veggie rolls for our dinner. I didn’t say a word about the meal other than boy these are good as I start in on my 3d one.


Main roads are good but the back roads not so much all icy and snow covered as we headed west for another farm.


Our day continued like that with all the coyotes females not the normal thick winter fur. We finished up and arrived back at Mikes at just after 6 PM. We unload the 8 coyotes 3 of which were mine in Mikes skinning room. We hang a pair and start in on the skinning and Mikes says bet the game is on and turns on a TV he has there and Green Bay has the lead by two touch downs.


We finish up just before 10:00 PM and wash up go in the house finish watching the game and eating some sandwiches.

Had been a good day and good to be out in the sunshine although it did start getting cloudy in the afternoon.


----------

